# Would Like Info/Help on getting a new rat ---MN area



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

im really wanna get a Blue or Silver Colored Rat but havent been able to find one im located in minnesota would be best if was around stillwater area im open to male or female and any age but i would really like a blue or silver self or berkshire i just love the color but have never owned one if you know of anyone or anything that would help let me know thanks


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Just an FYI people she is a breeder.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Where did you find that out?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Same question, and same banner as someone who was on GM looking for the same kinds of rats, in the same area, to breed. I can try to get the link if you would like.

Here it is:
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4084626.0

I'm not trying to stir up trouble, I just get concerned about people being deceived. People can make of the thread what they will I suppose.


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

im not a breeder if i was i would of said that im a very straight forward person and will say whats on my mind i dont mean to sound mean about it but please dont jump to conclusions you dont really know me or what i do i love my rats and i dont breed them iv taken in rescues mostly pregnant females i found the mama and all her babies amazing loveing homes which i get updated on them all with pictures so i know they are in a good home i just asked for some advice to help find one as iv been looking for a long time and im willing to wait till the right one comes along


----------

